# Indoor/Outdoor Driving range net



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

In case you don't know, this is basically a 2m by 3m net which you hit golf balls into. (I don't know the actual name).

I was wondering if this actuall helps... because I know you might get your ball striking up as you can feel if you hit it correctly. But TBH you wouldn't have a clue if you Hooked, Sliced, Pushed or Pulled shots.

Only costs £15 and its more of a cage than a net as its measurements are W 3m, L 2m, D 1m. Comes free with a mat (So you dont leave divots in the garden) and it has a chpping net built in!

Any advice on whether to buy or if there's a better one on the market.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When I was still in the furniture design business, I had a net in my warehouse. Since I had plenty of foam rubber for upholstery, I just laid a bunch on the floor to pad it as the balls fell from the net so they didn't bounce all over the place. I doubt there was a single day when I didn't go out in the warehouse and relax a bit by hitting balls into that net. On really slow rainy days, when clients weren't visiting, I spent some long hours in there waiting to close the office later in the day. My wife used to tease me that if I had a putting green, I could save a lot of money on country club membership.

In other words, whether or not you see the flight of the ball, sometimes simply feeling yourself hitting balls can become addicting.

Go for it!


----------



## newbiegolfer (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm also considering getting one of these for the backyard.

Addiction could be OK, but I don't want to become addicted to a Push or Slice  

DennisM, any thoughts on whether or not your warehouse practice actually improved your ball-striking?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

newbiegolfer said:


> DennisM, any thoughts on whether or not your warehouse practice actually improved your ball-striking?


That's a bit hard to answer. That business, warehouse and net goes back 15 years and my game was in a lot better shape then. Because I live in Miami, within 1/2 a mile of a course with a range, the net was a distraction and my real practice was outside on the range. I also didn't suffer through winter with nothing to hit into but a net. Like I said, my circumstances make it hard to compare.

If I had a net now, maybe it would help groove my swing better because I don't get to play as much anymore. I suppose it could improve my ball striking. So, what I'm saying is, I don't think you can hurt yourself with the net from a standpoint of staying loose and flexible. I don't think your ball striking will suffer. You are right though that you might groove a bad habit resulting in a hook or slice if you depend on the net too much.

To stay within reasonable bounds of how the net can help with the quality of your ball flight, I'd simply say you need to make an occasional trip to the real driving range if you can, just to see where the ball is going.

Failing that, if you are in snow country, I think the net has to be preferable to nothing at all.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm very against these... Why?

Because, as an instructor, the main feedback tool I use is the path of the ball flight. And as you mentioned, these do not allow you to see that. You can develop some very bad habits using these things.

If you want to practice at home, go to Mastergrip.com and check out their heavy club. It's about $30, half the price of the Momentus clubs. I have one myself and I'm a huge fan.


----------

